

Kids hack Canadian ATM during LUNCH HOUR - reitanqild
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/06/12/kids_hack_canuck_bank_atm_during_lunch_break/

======
reitanqild
A note on the hacking part: "The 14 year old duo Caleb Turon and Matthew
Hewlett broke into a Bank of Montreal ATM during school lunch by following an
online manual for accessing the machine's administrator functions.

...

Turon and Hewlett gained access to that data by guessing the administrator
password on their first attempt, indicating the ATM had default settings
enabled."

Still interesting.

~~~
slipstream-
according to nakedsecurity at
[http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2014/06/11/14-year-olds-
find...](http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2014/06/11/14-year-olds-find-manual-
online-hack-an-atm-during-their-school-lunch-hour/) :

"When the ATM asked for a password, they plugged in the first lame-o, six-
character groaner of a bad password that popped into their heads."

I'm going to guess that six character bad password was "123456".

